# Brothrers It Is Time To Infil -lets Have A Mission Statement



## Rocky (Oct 28, 2006)

*para; para; BROTHERS OF SPEC. OPS, sal; , my name is Rocky. I served with the 173rd Airborne Brigade and Charlie Co. 75th Airborne Rangers in country Vietnam from 1967-70. I know there must be other Spec. Ops. Brothers on this net, so I call a mission, if you serverd in Spec. Ops., that being, in my humble opinion includes anyone who served in an Airborne unit, Recon unit, Lrrp/Ranger unit, SEAL, RECON, SAR Teams and Sniper Teams. *

*Those of us who have served in Spec. Ops. have a different bond that those assigned average duty MOSs. Our wars, what ever war any of us served in, are different from the average soldiers. We see and have seen our various war differently than most men/women have seen. Those experiences are hard to share with someone who has not been in out boots and walked the miles we have walked. I think this site, this forum can be a great one to share in our experiences. We can also discuss how our experiences have effected us, especially PTSD, and help each other by discussing how to deal with problems of PTSD.*

*I any rate, no matter what we find to talk about it cool, but I feel that we need to and should get together here and share our unique experiences and our lives now.*

*Check in on this site if you want to get this mission going.  sal; *


----------

